# Notebook ohne Kamera ? ein Problem ?



## amdintel (28. November 2008)

Warum werden überwiegend heute nur noch solche Geräte verkauf und Angebote, 
nicht jeder will das haben,  oder sich selber mit dem Notebook zu fotografieren,
 mich stören es  , wenn ich vor so einem  sitze und mich ständig so eine Kamera anglost  , 
in einigen Firmen sind sogar,  solche Geräte wegen dem Datenschutz verboten .

Als ich mir mein Neues gekauft hatte, musste ich sehr lange suchen  und suchen, um überhaupt  eins zu bekommen,  das endlich mal ohne so einer Kamera  ist,
also irgendwie hat man heute als Verbraucher und Kunde gar keine Auswahl mehr an Geräten , 
Kommt mir also alles so vor , wie in der Stein Zeit  und so macht dem Motto ,es gibt nur blaue Autos und alle kaufen blaue Autos und alle finden das sehr schön, weil es ja keine Auswahl gibt ?

Am ende kommt nun mein Wunsch auf, 
ein  Notebook selber zusammen schrauben , also sowie man 
es bei den Desktops PCs her kennt ,  da man also sich sein Boot 
selber zusammen stellt wie man es haben möchte und braucht ,
und nicht einem SAchen mit aufgezwungen werden,die man nicht haben will.
Bei Dell geht das leider auch nicht, das sind auch nichts anderes als komplett Geräte 
wo man dann z.b.  auch gezwungen wird  Windows  Vista als OS zu nehmen .


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2008)

diese teile einzubauen ist dermaßen billig geworden, vor allem in massenproduktion, dass es kaum nen unterschied zum weglassen der cam macht. und da es bei den allermeisten leute im zweifel so ist, dass sie lieber ein Nbook mit einem feature MEHR kaufen würden, wenn sien zwischen zwei NBooks entscheiden sollen, bauen die firmen halt die cams fast überall ein. 

und wer sie nicht nutzen will, brauchst sie nur unter windows zu deaktiverenoder die treiber zu deinstallieren, oder man malt mit nem lackstift drüber oder so 

firmen wiederum können die cam auch mechanisch einfach unbrauchbar machen, oder müssen halt welche suchen, die keine webcam haben.


und selber zusammenstellen is bei einigen spezialisierten shops auch möglich. nur: das ist deutlich teurer, da es keine massenproduktion mehr ist. und nen standard wie zB ATX gibt es nicht, da jedes NBook modell genau auf die komponenten abgestimmt sein muss (allein wegen lüftung usw.). aber zB bei dell kannst du AFAIK *immer* auch ohne webcam ordern.


----------



## amdintel (28. November 2008)

es stört mich aber trotzdem , das dass da  so drin ist  und das ist ein zusätzlicher  unerwünschter Strom Verbraucher , Book beim Akku betrieb , ich würde ja nichts dagegen sagen wenn man die raus machen könnte, 
beim Handy mag das ja sehr sinnvoll sein , das man eine Kamera immer dabei , kann nicht schaden  und diese sind auch beutend besser als dieser Schrott der in den Notebooks eingebaut  wird (gute Handys mit einer 5 mPixel,  liegen schon von der Qualität her,sehr dicht an den normalen DigiCam)


----------



## Pokerclock (28. November 2008)

Im Bios gibt es evtl. eine Möglichkeit sowas abzuschalten.

Zumindest gibt es in meinem HP die Möglichkeit Bluetooth und Fingerprintsensor abzuschalten. Dann müsste es mit einer Webcam doch auch gehen.

Mein HP hat übrigens keine Webcam (6910p).


----------



## amdintel (28. November 2008)

das  mit dem Fingerprintsensor ist ja auch wieder so ein Ding,was ich nicht brauche und nicht gebrauchen kann , ich weis ja nicht,  wie du dein  Book nutzt? 
ich habe an meinem,  an einem USB Anschluss, eine kleine USB Tastatur, an dieser die USB  Maus angeschlossen , wenn man öfters mit dem Book was macht, ist die Book Tastatur und PAd einfach zu umständlich/unhandlich  ,  sind solche Sache wichtiger, als eine Unsinnige Webcam .Ich glaube  die Entwicklung heute,  geht mal wieder etwas an dem Verbraucher vorbei ?  Ganz früher gab es mal von Toshiba  oder Compaq ma Books, da konnteste die Notebook Tastatur sogar raus nehmen und wie eine Ext. Tastatur weiter benutzten , 
So was wir ja leider heute nicht mehr gebaut


----------



## Pokerclock (28. November 2008)

Das Fingerprintding nutze ich nicht. Deshalb auch die Option im BIOS gefunden. 

Beim 6910p kannst fast alles sperren. Selbst die USB-Anschlüsse, Firewire und Kartenleser (per BIOS), sogar das Micro.

Ist halt ein knallhartes Business-Book und billig war es auch nicht. Sowas kostet mittlerweile Geld.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2008)

Du scheinst Notebooks eigentlich gar nicht zu mögen, wieso hast du dann eins?

Ach ja, mein Asus Notebook hat auch keine Kamera (wozu auch).


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2008)

wenn die cam nicht aktiv ist, verbraucht die doch keinen strom bzw. wenn überhaupt nur ne minimalste standbypower, wo ist da das problem?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2008)

Man kann die Kamera ja im Geräte Manager deaktivieren.


----------

